# toyota 850 threading issues



## 3tranch (Oct 26, 2011)

ok folks, i am new to all of this, embroidery, forum the whole nine yards, i have recently purchased a used toyota 850 and have very very limited knowledge of the machine, i am having difficulty finding online answers and hoping i can befriend some of you to help teach me some of the basics. i have the machine all threaded, however the need arm has one of the needles and it is the one not threaded, how the heck do i get it to put that need back up so i can get to it. .. . . . . . . .


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Thread it while it is in the needle bar. It doesn't have to go back to park to be threaded.

Our old 850's were finicky machines. We finally turned them into caps only machines and ran them until they were sold. There's not a lot of online support that I know of but the folks at Pantograms (Now ColDesi I believe) were always very, very helpful. Of course the 850 is long out of production so parts and support may not be that easy?

Good luck with it...


----------



## monogrammktplc (Mar 31, 2011)

I used to have an 850 and they are "delicate" machines. You should be able to switch it from auto needle to manual mode to change needles. I believe there is a button on the bottom right above the arrows that will change it to manual needle mode. Then use the arrows to select which needle you want to change it to. 

It has been awhile so I might be wrong but I hope this helps alittle. Like the other person said, you can thread it while its in que.

Good Luck!


----------



## 3tranch (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the replies, i did manage to get it rethreaded and even manually changed the needle, my trimmer isnt trimming, so every time it gets to that point it errors, i cut it myself and go back to square one


----------



## RL38 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cheryl,

If your machine is not cutting the thread, the problem is usually a bent picker. I've had this problem myself and it can be frustrating.

The picker is the metal arm that sits in front of your bobbin when it is in the machine. When the machine cuts thread, the picker is pulled in and the two small arms on it lock into the bobbin case to hold the thread tight allowing the wiper to grab the thread and pull it back to the cutting blades. The picker can sometimes catch on your material and be pulled out of allignment. With the machine off, push on the picker and see if it moves into the bobbin case. If not, it can be gently bent to obtain the proper allignment.

You can download an 850 adjustments manual here:

http://www.jcprintingcompany.com/toyota/Service%20Tips%20for%20Toyota%20850-860.pdf

The picker is shown on page 19.

You may also need to remove the needle plate (shown on page 14) and check to see if thread is tangled in your cutting blades.

I hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## 3tranch (Oct 26, 2011)

thank you thank you thank you, i think that may have been my problem, thank you even more for the link to the manual, i have search high and low on various websites and have not found that particular one.


----------



## 3tranch (Oct 26, 2011)

we bent the picker pack, it is now cutting the thread, however, after each cut i get "trimmer error", i hit stop then start and it moves on to the next letter, is that normal?


----------



## RL38 (Mar 12, 2010)

No, Cheryl, that is not normal.

Glad you were able to fix the thread cutting. Now, check page 15 of the maual to see if the WIPER is operating correctly. If it is not freely moving in and out it can cause "trimming error".


----------

